# Is my platy still pregnant?



## KyleT (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a blue platy, and 2 days ago she had like 2 fry from what i saw, then yesterday i saw another one, i have like 12 other fish in the 29 gallon tank. she still has gravel spots, is she still pregnant today?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea She possibly is.Sometimes female fish give birth in a period of time For example she might not give birth to all the fry today maybe some today,some tomorow.


Hope that helped 

(Im back!)


----------



## KyleT (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks! I just purchased another blue platy and she is a little bit bigger than her, i got a bigger breeder, i put the other blue out, she seems more happy, but this one i think for sure should have hers within the next few days (i hope )


----------



## DavidAl (Nov 17, 2009)

Totally not the case here, but this reminds me, some poeciliid fish go through what's called "superfetation." These fish give birth every few days for a determined period. One such fish, the least killifish, a livebearer, has been known to give birth in this fashion.

Just thought I'd share...

David


----------

